# House Color for Optimal Grass Enhancement



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Guys

So I need to do some painting on the house, and the wife asked if we should change the color. Right now it's a dramatic white =P So I was wondering if there were any color combos that would really enhance the look of the lawn. Ideas?

I did suggest to her that I do a contest on my channel where the contest winner gets to pick the color. She was seriously worried someone with a sense of humor would win, and me not wanting to break a deal would go with it =P

Tim


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I plan on going to a darker gray siding with all white trim. In my mind that would make the lawn "pop". Something like below:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm a sucker for the grey/gray with white trim combo. Looks good.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Building a new house. Definatly going the grey route.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I'm a sucker for the grey/gray with white trim combo. Looks good.


+1


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I love the shaker siding too with a stone veneer (or real stone) bottom covering the block.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I helped my dad paint his house about a month ago. He chose a really dark paint, it was like a dark grey/bluish color. It turned out pretty nice. He stole the color off a piece of siding he found at a new house build. Tan trim and soffits. He added the shake siding on the front gable.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

We are thinking about a dark blue like that, I think it will pop similar to the gray


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I just got my house painted. 
I went through a million pictures to find the right color and we're happy with our pick.


----------

